# Freddie won't drink.



## dragonkitty66 (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a 15 day old calf. Person I bought him from said he was half the weight he should have been for a Brown Swiss, about 40 lbs. First calf from mother.


 He was drinking well up until this morning.  He drank a little milk replacer, maybe 1 pint. I waited a half hour or so and tried again. Definitely not interested. His poop is light brown but not runny. He peed once and then 10 minutes later peed a bit more. He is jumping around and active.  Freddie has a heat lamp in his pen, which is inside a wood shed. Hay on the floor for bedding and water to drink. Been doing some reading but am not sure which article I should follow. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 9, 2016)

Greetings @dragonkitty66 from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH! Sorry you're having issues with your new calf. If the seller told you he was 1/2 the size he should have been... Why did you buy him? I would think that might indicate there's some sort of problem/issue there...  Anyway, there are some very knowledgeable folks here and I'll tag a couple. They work with cattle, so are busy, but come through often. I know nothing about cows, so can't be of help. But it does at least sound good that he's still jumping around and active.

@WildRoseBeef @greybeard @jhm47   Again, welcome! Hope you'll stay a while and share your journey with us.


----------



## DirtSailorRanch (Jan 9, 2016)

As long as he is active and drinking a little something and not listless or drinking nothing at all, no need to worry too much just yet. Its when he doesn't want to get up, eyes start to sink in, and he stops drinking altogether that you should worry.


----------



## dragonkitty66 (Jan 9, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings @dragonkitty66 from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH! Sorry you're having issues with your new calf. If the seller told you he was 1/2 the size he should have been... Why did you buy him? I would think that might indicate there's some sort of problem/issue there...  Anyway, there are some very knowledgeable folks here and I'll tag a couple. They work with cattle, so are busy, but come through often. I know nothing about cows, so can't be of help. But it does at least sound good that he's still jumping around and active.
> 
> @WildRoseBeef @greybeard @jhm47   Again, welcome! Hope you'll stay a while and share your journey with us.


Thank you for the help. I have always been a sucker for the underdog. lol. The couple that I bought him from seemed very knowledgeable about Brown Swiss. They didn't seem real concerned about his size. Just made the comment and that it was his mum's first time calving.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 9, 2016)

Well now that has to be the cutest calf I've seen in a while. Congrats on the new addition and welcome to BYH! 

He sounds like he's doing fine. He probably doesn't like the taste of the milk replacer, but if he's bouncing around and playing like any calf should there's not much to worry about, really.


----------



## LisaR (Jan 14, 2016)

He is so cute!!  He could just be stressed from being brought to your house and away from familiar surroundings. Just keep trying and he should come around and start drinking more. Good Luck!


----------



## dragonkitty66 (Jan 30, 2016)

Freddie is doing a lot better. He's getting bigger.  I'm thinking that it WAS the move. My next thought is that he might be lonely. Has anyone put a goose in with a calf?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 30, 2016)

LOL love the name, suits him. Never heard of a goose, but if you have goats or sheep, that might be even better for the little guy.


----------



## LisaR (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm so glad he's doing better. He can be lonely, cows are a herd animal. We were just going to get a 2 week old Jersey steer a few years ago, but I felt bad and brought home a little heifer with him so I don't know how they do alone.
As for a goose with the calf, I have no idea but it never hurts to try as long as you keep an eye on both of them.


----------

